# [GUIDE] Nintendo 3DS Digital Game Download Sizes



## NerdHouse (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello all, I just thought I'd throw together a little collection of data. Specifically, how large all of our favorite 3DS games are so you can better plan out your purchases and make room on your systems/SD cards for new games!

If you have a game not listed here and can add it to this list, please PM me the game's title and it's block size. To check, on your 3DS go to System Settings -> Data Management -> Nintendo 3DS -> Software. You can also go onto the eShop and check a game's size on the Confirm Purchase screen. Just don't....confirm purchase unless you are buying the game.

According to Nintendo, a 1 GB SD card is about 8,000 blocks. So, using this as a base:

1GB - 8,000 Blocks
2GB - 16,000 Blocks
4GB - 32,000 Blocks
8GB - 64,000 Blocks
16GB - 128,000 Blocks
32GB - 256,000 Blocks
64GB - 512,000 Blocks
128GB - 1,024,000 Blocks
256GB - 2,048,000 Blocks
512GB - 4,096,000 Blocks



*NINTENDO 3DS TITLES​*​*
Game NameRequired BlocksAlphadia337Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer4,108Animal Crossing: New Leaf6,000Bravely Default26,495Bravely Second20,340Castle Conqueror Defender736Cave Story330Chibi-Robo! Zip Lash6,474Code of Princess9,185Disney Art Academy2,606Disney Magical World4,013Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D17,665Dragon Quest VII: Fragments of the Forgotten Past11,632Etrian Mystery Dungeon4,318Etrian Odyssey IV: Legends of the Titan5,715Etrian Odyssey Untold 2: The Fafnir Knight7,124Etrian Odyssey Untold: The Millennium Girl6,284Fantasy Life6,853Final Fantasy Explorers5,018Fire Emblem Awakening8,577Fire Emblem Fates12,467Hyrule Warriors Legends16,138KAMI324Ketzal's Corridors275Kid Icarus: Uprising12,904Kirby: Planet Robobot5,319Kirby: Triple Deluxe4,764LBX: Little Battlers eXperience14,461LEGO Batman 3: Beyond Gotham3,268LEGO Jurassic World3,646Lord of Magna: Maiden Heaven10,016Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon6,745Mario Kart 75,083Mario Party: Island Tour1,877Mario and Luigi: Dream Team6,598Mario and Luigi: Paper Jam3,441Metroid Prime: Federation Force10,241Mighty Gunvolt71Mighty Switch Force!1,802Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate20,806New Super Mario Bros. 22,725Nintendogs + Cats: French Bulldog Edition3,619Persona Q: Shadow of the Labyrinth14,203Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Dual Destinies4,435Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Spirit of Justice6,798Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trilogy2,945Pokemon Art Academy2,571Pokemon Battle Trozei387Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity6,746Pokemon Picross732Pokemon Rumble World846Pokemon Shuffle703Pokemon Y13,779Pokemon: Alpha Sapphire14,496Professor Layton VS Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney11,218Pure Chess2,042Puzzles and Dragons + Super Mario Bros. Edition7,185Rune Factory 410,961SENRAN KAGURA 2: Deep Crimson17,338Shin Megami Tensei IV14,334Shovel Knight743Star Fox 64 3D4,619SteamWorld Dig348Story of Seasons4,466Super Mario 3D Land2,318Super Smash Bros. for 3DS9,105The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth2,665The Legend of Legacy6,899Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call13,406Toys VS Monsters367Woah Dave!90Xenoblade Chronicles 3D28,832Yo-Kai Watch6,638Yoshi's New Island3,359Yu-Gi-Oh! ZEXAL: World Duel Carnival6,481Zelda: A Link Between Worlds5,437Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D5,052Zelda: Tri-Force Heroes4,593Zombie Panic in Wonderland DX998
*



*VIRTUAL CONSOLE TITLES*
--------------------
Donkey Kong - 38 Blocks
Earthbound - 104 Blocks
Gargoyle's Quest - 34 Blocks
Gunstar Heroes 3D - 298 Blocks
Kid Icarus 3D - 306 Blocks
Kid Icarus: Of Myths and Monsters - 36 Blocks
Mario's Picross - 35 Blocks
Metroid 2: The Return of Samus - 37 Blocks
Pokemon Yellow - 82 Blocks
Sonic the Hedgehog 2 3D - 298 Blocks
Super Mario Bros. 3 - 114 Blocks
Super Mario Land - 34 Blocks
Super Mario Land 2: The 6 Golden Coins - 37 Blocks
Super Mario Land 3: Warioland - 37 Blocks
The Legend of Zelda - 47 Blocks
Zelda: A Link to the Past - 72 Blocks
Zelda: Link's Awakening DX - 47 Blocks
Zelda: Oracle of Ages - 49 Block
Zelda: Oracle of Seasons - 49 Blocks


----------



## Chicha (Sep 8, 2016)

This is very helpful! Thank you for writing this guide!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 8, 2016)

Awesome guide, thank you!


----------



## pokedude729 (Sep 9, 2016)

Also, Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies is 4435 blocks.


----------



## NerdHouse (Sep 9, 2016)

pokedude729 said:


> Also, Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies is 4435 blocks.



Added, thank you : )


----------



## Draco (Sep 9, 2016)

Lol Bravely Default 2 thats lot of blocks . Does this take in to count Dlc in games like FE?


----------



## NerdHouse (Sep 9, 2016)

Draco said:


> Lol Bravely Default 2 thats lot of blocks . Does this take in to count Dlc in games like FE?



No, just base installs. For DLC and patch updates, you can look under Extra Data in your 3DS Data Management.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you so much for this guide!! 

I never knew how many blocks = how many GBs of data. Maybe someday Nintendo will give up the stupid block thing and use the normal 'system.'


----------



## lars708 (Sep 16, 2016)

I have an 8 GB SD card with a few games downloaded now. They are apparently all over 10.000 blocks in size so I shouls probably consider getting a 16 GB SD... Oops...

Thanks for the guide btw!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks for the list  Kind of interesting to see the different sizes even though I mainly buy VC games if I play digital (even if I have FE:A on my re-downloadable list).

And yeah that block system is kinda stupid tbh as someone mentioned above they should ditch that (along with lots of other stupid things they have).


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 18, 2016)

I do hope Nintendo does give up the block system, glad they use bytes on Wii U at least...


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Sep 28, 2016)

can you add Monster Hunter Generations?


----------



## NerdHouse (Sep 29, 2016)

MayorJudyOfZootopia said:


> can you add Monster Hunter Generations?



I don't own it, so I need someone to let me know what the size of it is


----------



## V-drift (Sep 30, 2016)

This is a pretty nice guide if I can say so myself. now I know my SD card can have tons of space even with the heavy games like Monster hunter and Pokemon games. Still, something tells me the usual 2Gb memory won't be enough if one depends on digital copy. What would you recommend to me and/or my friend if we end up depending digital? Like Minimal 8Gb SD card?


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 4, 2016)

Pokemon Moon - 24,459 blocks
Pokemon Sun - 24,579 blocks


----------



## lars708 (Nov 7, 2016)

Pok?mon Moon is 26,459 blocks in size.

EDIT:

Oh someone else posted that already oops

- - - Post Merge - - -



V-drift said:


> This is a pretty nice guide if I can say so myself. now I know my SD card can have tons of space even with the heavy games like Monster hunter and Pokemon games. Still, something tells me the usual 2Gb memory won't be enough if one depends on digital copy. What would you recommend to me and/or my friend if we end up depending digital? Like Minimal 8Gb SD card?



I'd say 16GB to be safe.


----------

